# How to use the bookmark tool.



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Or better, use the bookmark of this board. It is in the user profile and has a filter for easy search.
Think that will work just fine for me. Just have to bookmark every thread i want to add stuff in and done.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

As an admin I can't limit the search option because I need to see all. But for any user who needs the particular threads to display only it sounds very good.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Its also a nice way to store users fav. Threads. And those fav are searchable with typing i.g 38 instead of typing lockheed p-38 lightning and then find the thread one is looking for. Very nice indeed. I will make a how to later so every body can take advantage.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2022)

That would be good. Please avoid use of words like "container" because, to us mere mortals, that implies Tupperware or those big boxes that ships carry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

click on bookmark on your profile







now it shows your personal book marks on this board






To add a bookmark look up the one you want i.g. p-51 thread of me and hit that book icon and hit save.






the result







If you have a lot of bookmarks one can enter a search

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Now if you have a lot of bookmarks(like i will have very soon) use control f for finding short like typing 51 or 38 or what ever floats your boat

with hitting these you can edit or delete the bookmarks






And see i managed not to use containers or everything else i do not understand 




hope it will be useful to some of you

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

Well done.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

A little addition. If one has many bookmarks made in this boaod there will be paging like g 1 pg 2 etc And then control f key search because less effective because it reads only the page you have before you.
But with just a sec more of your time you can add a label ( piece of text of your choosing like groundhog thread) just anything you find helps you selecting the thread you are looking for in your bookmarks

step 1 hit the bookmark icon






step 2

Add the text you want to remember the thread by in the label box con confirm by clicking on the text below what you just typed (red arrow)






If you have done that correct the management of your bookmark is easy. Now if i type just a part of the label you have given it ( yellow label) in this case the word _non_, it will present you with all label you have made containing the word _non. _Then click on the one you want (red arrow)






The result is that now you can click on the link you want and searched for and et voila you are there.






It will certainly help you if you have a ton of favourite bookmarks. If you ever forget to label a fav one can always edit the bookmark made earlier or delete it all together.

hit (see yellow arrow) and a little menu will roll out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I've always found that drop-down annoying. And what the heck does "Search only containers" mean?


It searches the title and first post only. So your search in contained to 1st post and title. Perhaps renaming the function to *Search first post and title only *would be more clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2022)

So there are only two options: Titles and 1st posts. What happens if the phrase only shows up after the 1st post?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> So there are only two options: Titles and 1st posts. What happens if the phrase only shows up after the 1st post?


You get not a hit.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2022)

Right......


----------

